# What can I do?



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello everyone! I hope everyone is doing well. So I have this dilemma and I wanted to get a new perspective on it. My fiance has a best friend named G who is married to this girl named B. Anyway me and B used to be friends or so I thought till about 4 years ago. 4 years ago I moved a little further away for work and B and G got engaged and a year later got married. During that first year I saw them quite often and even though things were not the same as when we lived together they were ok, for the most part I chalked up B's mood swings to her wedding stress. Anyway after they got married B has been unbearable. In the mean time me and my bf moved in together as well and we lived about an hour away from B and G so we did not see them quite as often but when we did make plans she usually ended up canceling or when she did show up she was always very rude towards me and others even pointed it out to me. Anyway it bothered me but I let it go because I only saw them once every few months but when I tried to talk to her about it she would blow it off. Anyway FF another year and they come over and she is rude in front of other people as usual so I texted her and she finally told me that she has been upset because I missed a few of her pre-wedding functions and etc (mind you I let her know in advance that I could not make it because I had work). Anyway we agreed to put it behind us and start over then a few weeks after that we had a disagreement over something and she freaked out, said she hated me and did not respect me and some really mean things and deleted me off of fb and all this. At first I was shocked but then I was upset too so I did not try to make amends. 

The problem is that me and my SO are moving out of state in a few months. Our mutual friends want to spend more time with us but they feel like they always have to be divided because B does not want to come to places where I am at and if she does come she is rude and obvious about it and does not talk to anyone and wants to leave an hour later. We all went to dinner last week with all our friends after one year since our fight and she did not talk to anyone, and left after one hour. 

I think she is being very rude, I said hello, how are you and she ignores me like I am not even there. Everyone keeps telling me that I should just ignore her and that she is being B but I am annoyed. I hate confrontation, it makes me feel uncomfortable when she acts that way. We only have a few months left where we live. My we would like to spend those months hanging out with family and friends and that includes G but God his wife makes everything so difficult. We have to walk on eggshells around her. 

My question is this: should I reach out to this woman to try to sort out our differences *I have already tried once but it did not work*? I am not sure if it will work but I am willing to give up my pride if it will let my SO spend more time with his friend. Or should I just let it go and ignore her too when I see her. TO be honest she is getting on everyone's nerves even our other mutual friends because last time I saw her she was also rude to them.

Sorry did not realize how long this post got. thank you for your advice.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Could her husband and yours help both of you work through the differences?

If she just does not want the friendship, then I think you will have to let it go. And maybe not see them anymore.


----------



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

well her husbands opinion on this matter is to just ignore her and don't worry about her. I don't think not seeing them is an option for either one of us to be honest. My SO and G have been best friends since high school and not to mention we all have mutual friends. We will have to see each other till we move.


----------



## Peaf (Feb 8, 2016)

Call her on it, in front of everyone, next time she does it. 

"Hey, y'know, we really enjoy hanging out as a group. But you make everyone uncomfortable and ruin everyone's good time by being a spoiled brat over something that happened four years ago". 

I'm surprised no one has stood up for you when she acts like that. She sounds like a real jerk.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

She's drama. The best way to handle drama is to ignore it.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

You are better off without her in your life.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

She want to be rude and stupid? Let her.
Act as if she does not even exist. You tried, hell she was mad at you for a long time without even telling you why. Then you try to make up and she still acts like a B. 
Ignore. Only speak if spoken to. Be polite.
If she wants to make things right, it's up to her. You've done your best.
You have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------

